# Trout Creek fishing



## FishonRon (Jun 1, 2012)

Anyone have any luck fishing for trout in Trout Creek west of Paint Creek?


----------



## The Downstream Drift (Feb 27, 2010)

Trout Creek is one of the creeks that we are not allowed to discuss on this forum. 

However, this creek is part to the Trout Unlimited River Stewards sampling program. In 2010, members from the four local chapters completed a fisheries population survey at two different locations on the creek. While the creek is named after "trout" there were zero trout found in both locations. This is not to say that there are no trout in the entire creek but usually if there is a decent population of a species it will show up in a survey.

On June 30th there will be another River Stewards project on the creek. I believe they are completing another population survey. If you are interested contact the Clinton River Watershed Council for more information.


----------



## FishonRon (Jun 1, 2012)

Sorry about the post. I didn't realize Trout Creek couldn't be mentioned. After checking out the posting rules I understand that now. Thanks for the info on the June 30 event though. I think I might like to participate and will contact CRWC. Thanks again!


----------

